# Great pianists' mishaps



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0R9rQDz5AM

Which goes to show that even the greatest are fallible.
Makes me feel a bit better about my own lousy playing!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I could not watch the entire video as I empathize with their pain. Whew! I'll come back to it later.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I witnessed a performance by Artur Rubinstein of the Beethoven Emperor Concerto with the Boston Symphony Orchestra, which was ill-advised. Rubinstein was well into his 80's and made a lot of embarrassing slips

Hated to see that! Some folks don't know when to quit. Very sad.


----------

